

Ask HN: Review my app - FourIt 1.01 (Promo Codes) - rsandhu

Clean and fast Foursquare client with a focus on UX.<p>Feedback is much appreciated.<p>Promo codes:
7XLNWWFF9R3F
3Y6NMFXYMKAK
33TN4Y4E3YYY
JHMK4LTXF7KE
4YY7EEFPX6T9
6JF9LEPR6J9X
MLYR9AYJEEHT
4MYE437NJRL4
YRFXXK367KPW
KTHRYXR4FWLW
======
neuromancer2600
I've been playing around with it for a week now. Loving it. But on the places
page where I can check in, I would love to get some feedback that my checkin
succeeded. Maybe changing that button label from "checkin at ..." to "you're
checked in at ..." would help.

------
neuromancer2600
Clickable: <http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/fourit/id392204436>

